#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  AUB Lees dit!!!!!

## WeNeedYOu

OPROEP!

Met grote spoed zijn wij op zoek naar Turkse en Marokkaanse medewerkers die willen werken als verpleegsters in een centrum voor transculturele Geestelijke Gezondheidszorg.


Wij roepen daarom deskundige Marokkaanse en Turkse hulpverleners op die:
 In een enthousiast team van medewerkers van Turkse en Marokkaanse medewerkers willen werken;
 in de eigen taal en cultuur bereid zijn mensen te woord te staan en hulp te verlenen;
 vertrouwen, veiligheid, betrokkenheid en zorg naar de clint uitstralen;
 zich willen inzetten voor kwalitatief goede interculturele geestelijke gezondheidszorg.

Als je naar aanleiding van deze oproep jezelf geschikt vind, twijfel niet om even contact met ons op te nemen:

telf: 06-41389889
email: [email protected]

----------

